# Corner Radius Jig Maker



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I began making some rail and stile cabinet panels. I rebated for the panel to fit within the rails and stiles and cut the 'square' panel. In the past I've chiseled the corners square to match but looking at the corners I remembered reading about Kriss' ( @FastEasySmartTOOL ) corner radius jig making jig.... whew, mouthful there. So I decided to build one.

Unfortunately my RT has no useful holes within it, nor is it conducive to clamping the parts to, so a base was required. Then the problem of making the adjustable parts, well, adjustable. Taken care of using a couple of coach bolts with my shop made star knobs.

As you can see, all went well.

Then I needed somewhere to store the things, so a small panel with cleat and dowel, and up on the wall they went.

Used the 3/4" one today and the panel slotted straight into the rail/stile frame. Wow, thanks Kriss, this is gonna save me lots of time.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done ...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice...cool storage too...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Well I wish I understood this but I'm sorry I don't. They do look well made though.
Maybe when I get a router table setup it will make more sense to me.

Bryan


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

bryansong said:


> Well I wish I understood this but I'm sorry I don't. They do look well made though.
> Maybe when I get a router table setup it will make more sense to me.
> 
> Bryan


These are for making rounded corners on flat materials, like the corners of a table for example. They are really templates that are attached over (or under) the corner of the workpiece. You can then use the template to draw a line so you can cut most of the corner away (band or jig saw cut just outside the pencil line.) You then use a "trim" router bit with a bearing, resting the bearing against the template's curve. This bit cuts to the exact shape of the jig so you get a good edge and a perfect rounded corner. He made a number of them.

The aluminum L bar is deeper than the template is thick so they hold the template in place on the workpiece, but are set back far enough to be out of the way of the router trim bit.

He made many sizes so he can use them later. It is always easier to make all of the same type of jig at the same time.

Cutting rounded corners freehand is basically impossible. No one is steady enough to do that. Jigs like this take a lot of careful cutting, then sanding to the final shape. 

You can buy plastic circle drawing templates with marks every 90 degrees to line up on the corners of the jig material. Draw the line, then cut and sand the jig, attach the aluminum L brackets, drill a large hole so they can be stored on the pole device in the final picture.

Very smart way to do this. You could even use double sided tape to hold the jig in place a little more firmly. But the pressure of the trim router bit would probably hold it in place quite well without the tape. 

The more you get into woodworking, the more you will like jigs. They make good results easier and make matching parts a snap.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

bryansong said:


> Well I wish I understood this but I'm sorry I don't. They do look well made though.
> Maybe when I get a router table setup it will make more sense to me.
> 
> Bryan


I thought the same thing when I first read it, maybe this video will help


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

nice job on the jigs. I particularly like the use of the aluminum Ls, makes for quick and precise alignment. Might borrow that. One tweak for future makers of these, you can probably get 2 radius's (radii, I believe) per jig. 

Double sided tape should be sufficient. I use it all the time to hold templates in place. Works great but you have to make sure both pieces are clean and flat.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh boy, more jigs!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Now I feel like a bad father... my kids don't have anywhere near as nice of a shop to work in! Maybe I should upgrade a few tools, you know, for them....

Nice project, and thanks for introducing me to those videos!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kp91 said:


> Now I feel like a bad father... my kids don't have anywhere near as nice of a shop to work in! Maybe I should upgrade a few tools, you know, for them....
> 
> Nice project, and thanks for introducing me to those videos!


get a retired cargo ship/behemoth and turn that into a shop..
I'm sure the neighbors won't mind the view being blocked...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Stick,

We moved the 35 yr old South Bend 13" metal lathe from the old ship to my current one, guess where it is going to go when my current ship retires? That's about all I could bring home.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

in the basement...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

tomp913 said:


> I thought the same thing when I first read it, maybe this video will help https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2J0sy9ktCc&feature=player_embedded


Oh my gosh, that is a winner and saved to my favorites. That looks like a whole lot of time in the shop (but I like that.) 

What is that router table again? I've never seen a table like that and am wondering how much use it would get. Stuff like this makes me keep rethinking about what kind of router table to build.

Thanks for the explanation Tom and tomp913 for the video.

I'm going to build a table some day, but right now I'm working on an old bench top Craftsman Jointer/Planer and an old cart to give as a gift to my son-in-law for Christmas. It's an early 1950's model. I've built a chip collector with a vacuum port in the cart and the jointer will be mounted on that. Still have a lot to do tomorrow to finish. I got the old blades sharpened and will need to install them.
I do have a book to help me see how to align the blades but I bet I'll be searching YouTube for some help.

Bryan


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I like it...make a jig to make a jig.....

Once you have your radius jigs, you can re-use the ply....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

These are really nicely done jigs, the use of aluminum L extrusions is very smart.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Did he cut the aluminum with a regular miter saw used for wood?


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> ........ But the pressure of the trim router bit would probably hold it in place quite well without the tape.........


It does Tom, Just pull diagonally away from the corner using the hole.



PhilBa said:


> nice job on the jigs. I particularly like the use of the aluminum Ls, makes for quick and precise alignment. ......... One tweak for future makers of these, you can probably get 2 radius's (radii, I believe) per jig........


I thought about that Phil but if the ally angle is to the same side two bits would get in the way, and if I had two bits of angle one side and the other two the other side it would raise the template up by the thickness of the angle and the screw heads.



DesertRatTom said:


> Oh boy, more jigs!


Sorry Tom :grin:



jw2170 said:


> I like it...make a jig to make a jig.....
> Once you have your radius jigs, you can re-use the ply....


I'm keeping the jig Jim, for making any new corner radius jigs in the future, it's a very versatile jig making jig.:wink:



bryansong said:


> Did he cut the aluminum with a regular miter saw used for wood?


Kriss made the originals cutting the ally with a mitre saw. I don't have an aluminium blade so used an angle grinder, then a clean up with file.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have found the quickest way is to use the multi to cut the corners square tool but the jig sure does look nice.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

You could make two per jig if you put the angled aluminum flush, then could flip it to have the second one on the opposite side. One with angles on top, the other with them on the bottom.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

bryansong said:


> Oh my gosh, that is a winner and saved to my favorites. That looks like a whole lot of time in the shop (but I like that.)
> 
> What is that router table again? I've never seen a table like that and am wondering how much use it would get. Stuff like this makes me keep rethinking about what kind of router table to build.
> 
> ...


Did you know that you can get a piece of lumber planed flat and square with a hand plane? A long plane like a #6 or #7 will do it. There are lots of videos of using planes. Occasionally you can find them used, or check out Wood River brand, which are very good for the money. 

One thing I have learned, but wish I'd had from early on is the usefulness of a good Block plane. This is a small plane you can use to clean up a cut, or shave off a little bit of wood to make something fit, or for uses which will surprise you. I have a Stanley Sweetheart block plane that I've tuned up according to the methods you'll find in YouTube videos. I use it all the time.

You are more brave than I, rebuilding an old jointer. Before you spend much money on it, checkout the Cutech benchtop jointer, you'll find info on it if you search on this site. The price was pretty good, but it became clear on the discussions that the guy who is marketing it has taken an often rebranded basic tool and perfected it. I'd sure check it out. Jointer. They have free shipping to the end of December. There is a review on RF at http://www.routerforums.com/featured-topics/77025-do-space-saving-benchtop-jointers-work.html. We were pretty impressed. it is $290, a decent price for a good benchtop tool, All benchtip jointers are a bit limited on the length of a workpiece you can expect to turn out well, but they are really nice to use. I'm posting this because it often turns out that the cost of rebuilding a tool is near the cost of a new one. Give me a new tool with a new motor, brushes, flat tables anytime.

Thought I'd share my views with you since it hasn't been that long since I was in your shoes.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

4DThinker said:


> You could make two per jig if you put the angled aluminum flush, then could flip it to have the second one on the opposite side. One with angles on top, the other with them on the bottom.


Then what would I do with all the small offcuts of ply I have? And I got lots of them :grin:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> Then what would I do with all the small offcuts of ply I have? And I got lots of them :grin:


The mind boggles at the possibilities, Angie. Small offcuts are just future projects for me. One day you'll hear a voice in your shop saying, "Pssst, Hey, Angie. Over here. I'm Little Offcut, remember me? I'm exactly what you need and today's the day I earn my keep." :yes4:


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I've been finding that lately, the odds and ends I have in a dustbin outside the workshop and a box of small panel bits is growing.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

bryansong said:


> I'm going to build a table some day, but right now I'm working on an old bench top Craftsman Jointer/Planer and an old cart to give as a gift to my son-in-law for Christmas. It's an early 1950's model. I've built a chip collector with a vacuum port in the cart and the jointer will be mounted on that. Still have a lot to do tomorrow to finish. I got the old blades sharpened and will need to install them.
> I do have a book to help me see how to align the blades but I bet I'll be searching YouTube for some help.
> 
> Bryan


I also had a lot of fun restoring an old Delta 4"...new stand for it, drop chute, reversed the motor so it could sit underneath...I'm sure you're enjoying it...I gather you've got a place in your heart for "ole arn"...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

OK a little setback.

Yesterday I got everything put back together and the newly sharpened blades installed and adjusted, plugged it in and saw
the motor was turning the wrong way. oops! I dissembled the motor to see if it could be wired to turn the other direction but Nope! 
So I finally got out the pdf manual for the jointer and read what it said about what motor requirements and it turns out I don't even that the right motor, I have a 1/4 Hp 1,750rpm motor (it's a Maytag).
The manual calls out a 1/2hp 3,450rpm motor. The cart and jointer with the newly made dust collection chute look great but it looks like I'll have to find a motor.
Son-in-law Josh will just have to get an incomplete Christmas present. I'll get a motor and finish it later. Darn!

Merry Christmas,

Bryan


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

bryansong said:


> Well I wish I understood this but I'm sorry I don't. They do look well made though.
> Maybe when I get a router table setup it will make more sense to me.
> 
> Bryan


Hi, Bryan.

I do have a RT but, like you, I didn't understand it either.

Merry christmas for you all


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> The mind boggles at the possibilities, Angie. Small offcuts are just future projects for me. One day you'll hear a voice in your shop saying, "Pssst, Hey, Angie. Over here. I'm Little Offcut, remember me? I'm exactly what you need and today's the day I earn my keep." :yes4:


Oliver, your voices must be under control, lately. You've been awfully quiet! No, "psssst, Oliver", coming from the shop?:surprise:


----------



## FastEasySmartTOOL (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow, Angie – this is fantastic! Thanks for the post! I love the cleat + dowel idea for storage, I've never been able to figure out a good way to otherwise store the templates.

Cheers,
Kriss


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Kriss, and thanks for the idea. Gotta say, much easier and a lot faster than chiselling each corner out of the frame for a square panel.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Cool jig. I needed to make a 1" radius jig but didn't want to take the time to make the whole set up so I used a trick that I had found and used a few years ago to cut a large plywood circle for my Thien separator. I took a small piece of 1/2" mdf and marked a point 1" in from 2 adjacent sides. I drilled a small through hole at this intersection. I used a 3/16" brad point bit. I then drilled a 3/16" hole (not all the way through) in a piece of 3/4" mdf that was long enough to span my router table and wide enough to support the piece of 1/2" mdf. The hole in the 3/4" mdf is 3/4" from the edge that will be closest to the router bit. The 3/16" bit is inserted (solid end down) through the 1/2" mdf and into the 3/4" mdf. The bit acts as a pivot for the 1/2" mdf. I inserted a flush trim bit in the router table and set it flush with the face of the router table fence. (I used the flush trim bit to make sure the alignment was spot on). The 3/4" mdf with the 1/2" mdf staked to it is moved toward the fence so the 1/2" mdf is flat against the fence to the left of the router bit and spans the fence opening. Slide the 3/4" mdf to the left so the right corner of the 1/2" mdf lines up just inside the fence opening. Raise the router bit so its bearing is above the 1/2" mdf. Turn on the router and rotate the 1/2" mdf counterclockwise. The adjacent side of the 1/2" mdf will stop the rotation when it hits the fence to the right of the router bit.


----------



## homemadetools (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice jig! We featured this one in our newsletter today: http://mailchi.mp/buildthreads/hardware-storage-unit-knurling-vs-fluting-lapping]HomemadeTools.net May 11, 2017

Cheers :smile:


----------



## MGildersleeve (Jan 15, 2018)

FastEasySmartTOOL said:


> Wow, Angie – this is fantastic! Thanks for the post! I love the cleat + dowel idea for storage, I've never been able to figure out a good way to otherwise store the templates.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kriss


I always loved this video on youtube. I guess you don't make videos anymore, but thanks for the ones you did make. Some very useful and cleaver stuff.


----------

